# dog ate a chicken bone, please help :(



## <3 puppity (Jul 14, 2011)

So Sunday afternoon my dog got into the trash while I was gone. I came home and found empty El Pollo Loco boxes on the floor and absolutely no bones to be found (there were 4 missing). I walked him several times because I figured he'd be sick but he only had normal solid feces and seemed fine. The next morning I awoke to diarrhea in my room. He had diarrhea two more times that day. The second time he had diarrhea I found a piece of a chicken leg in his poop, confirming what I already suspected. The last time that day he had diarrhea there was bright red blood in it. This of course really really worried me. I asked my friend what to do and she told me to get him pedialyte and only feed him white rice and plain boneless chicken for a couple of days and then slowly move him back to dry food. I have been doing this since Monday. I've been mixing more and more dry food with each serving. I was planning on having him completely back on the dry food tomorrow morning, but today I took him on a walk right when I got home from work and he had diarrhea again with a very small amount of blood in it. He tried to poop later on our walk but nothing came out, just a few drops. What should I do? He isn't the least bit lethargic and doesn't appear to be in any pain whatsoever even when I feel around his belly to check for bones. He hasn't vomited a single time and he didn't have diarrhea for two days, although it wasn't as solid as it usually is. I didn't feed him the day he had diarrhea (only gave him pedialyte) but he has been eating all of his meals regularly besides that. Has this happened to anyone else? I'm a college student and I don't have much money or a credit card, so I don't want to go to the vet unless it's absolutely necessary.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

If his stool is getting better, and the amount of blood went down to just a few drops (compared to what you found earlier), he might be on the way to recovery. The bone fragments probably scratched something on the way down. If it gets worse in any way then you really should take him to the vet.

I would also recommend keeping the trash receptacle out of reach. And to start saving up money for future vet trips, because an emegency can happen in the blink of an eye. To give you an example of what happened to me: One moment, walking happily in the woods. Ten minutes later: rushing to the vet, blood everywhere, slashed his paw on a piece of glass. Vet fees well over $1000 by the end.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd say vet, because only part of a leg has come out. Cooked ckicken bones can splinter or cause obstructions.

Apply for Care Credit and take him.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Please read the disclaimer for this subforum and see a vet.



> *Important - All serious concerns with your dog's health and well-being should be handled by a Veterinarian, so please refrain from asking questions that are best suited for their office.


----------

